# No Love Today



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I took my FNP9 to the range after work today and I have apparently forgotten what I had been learning about shooting. Compared to previous trips the shots were all over the target. I went through the mental list: stance - check, grip - check, using familiar ammunition - check, focusing on front sight - check. So, what else do I do? Or does everyone just have a bad day? One difference today is that I took six pre-loaded magazines to the range, rather than having to reload frequently. I reloaded two magazines so I fired 126 shots in less than a half-hour. Does it help to take a break between magazines?

I'm not all that concerned; I'm pretty sure it's just a bad day. I'll try again soon, and thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Slow down...

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Do you usually go after work? What was the distance of your target?


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Kind of evenly split between after work or on the weekend. Today was all at 7 and 10 yards. I did try one magazine at 15 yards for the first time, and as far as I can tell I hit in the rings every shot -- but definitely not centered on the bulls-eye.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Try practicing at a speed that is within your ability to get the results you want and then gradually progress. I don't have any experience with an FNP9 but I think the difficult part in general is maintaining a smooth and consistent trigger pull to get good results and that takes a lot of practice. 

Or buy a Glock... right Jeff? :mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with what has been mentioned, slow down. Be sure to keep the same POA and do not keep adjusting. You cannot properly diagnose the situation if you keep adjusting your aim point. You can use this as a tool to help narrow it down, but there are things (as mentioned) that also need to be checked. Stance, grip and so on.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

JustRick said:


> I took my FNP9 to the range after work today and I have apparently forgotten what I had been learning about shooting. Compared to previous trips the shots were all over the target. I went through the mental list: stance - check, grip - check, using familiar ammunition - check, focusing on front sight - check. So, what else do I do? Or does everyone just have a bad day? One difference today is that I took six pre-loaded magazines to the range, rather than having to reload frequently. I reloaded two magazines so I fired 126 shots in less than a half-hour. Does it help to take a break between magazines?
> 
> I'm not all that concerned; I'm pretty sure it's just a bad day. I'll try again soon, and thanks in advance for any tips.


Well you mentioned everything but what I would consider to be the most important of all.....Trigger Control!

That trigger needs to come straight back without disturbing the sight picture.....harder than it sounds. Try some dry firing and really focus on that front sight....make sure it does not move when you here the click.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

JustRick said:


> Does it help to take a break between magazines?


I don't know what your age is, but fatigue is definitely a factor, and the older you are, the quicker it sets in, and the greater effect it has on your shooting.

I like to start out loading five in a magazine, and firing very slow at 10 yards. Also, I take two or three handguns, and alternate them. This gives me plenty of time to regroup and assess what I've done, between each set. Also, I eat crackers or peanuts occasionally, and drink a lot of water. I typically stretch about 200 - 300 rounds fired over about three hours.

That includes a good bit of rapid fire at steel flop-down silhouettes, at 20 yards, which are the most fun of all. I have to discipline myself to save them for last - after I have done my marksmanship practice on paper targets at various ranges.

And yes, some days you just aren't very good.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

That, and caffeine...

If I'm hopped on coffee, my group size doubles.

Jeff


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Went back to the range today with my 16yo son. Things went great -- taking my time and being relaxed worked. Thanks for all the suggestions, folks.

Other good news, my son is getting noticeably better. He's slowing down a little and is now keeping most of his shots in the rings. 

FNP9 report: Another 300 rounds with no failures of any kind. We have shot mostly Magtech and S&B FMJ. This pistol is like a good toaster -- crispy bread every time. This makes about 1,000 rounds since we bought it in August. For a pistol that is supposed to be a service weapon and not a range gun, it shoots really well. I still think I like the CZ 75 a little better for accuracy, but overall I'm a happy owner.


----------

